# How much for a blood test?



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Joshua has to have a bloodtest on Monday and I forgot to ask how much it was going to cost. I know vets all charge different amounts, but any rough guide would be useful as it is too late to ask now.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Suppose it depends what they are testing for, My first lot with Misty - including the lab fees and consultation were £90 with my osn vet.

Then when they were testing her liver function they were costing around £40


While she was in The Willows under John Williams they tested her blood every day and the charge was mimimal! eight blood tests totaled less then her first one but cannot remember the exact sum.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

£80 we paid for blade.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Will depend what they're testing for, and the vet. In the past I've paid 30 to 190. 

Routine bloods and thyroid function - £190 
Thyroid function only - £30
Thyroid function and pancreas levels - £130.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> Will depend what they're testing for, and the vet. In the past I've paid 30 to 190.
> 
> Routine bloods and thyroid function - £190
> Thyroid function only - £30
> Thyroid function and pancreas levels - £130.


Well he ain't getting no £190! He has to have a test to see if he is ok to carry on with his arthritis medicine, but I have no idea what that is a test for.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well he ain't getting no £190! He has to have a test to see if he is ok to carry on with his arthritis medicine, but I have no idea what that is a test for.


Quiver had a blood test about two months ago. It was to make sure at 12 yrs old that all her vital organs were OK before they put her out to clean and polish her teeth. I think they charged about £35.00.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> Quiver had a blood test about two months ago. It was to make sure at 12 yrs old that all her vital organs were OK before they put her out to clean and polish her teeth. I think they charged about £35.00.


That sounds more like it!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Well he ain't getting no £190! He has to have a test to see if he is ok to carry on with his arthritis medicine, but I have no idea what that is a test for.


What can I say, my dog was ill, you pay what's needed. 

Hopefully yours will be around the £30 mark like others I've paid.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Our vet in Cyprus charges 40 EURO for a full blood count, 
and 90 euros for the full works - liver, kidney function, hormone levels etc.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> What can I say, my dog was ill, you pay what's needed.
> 
> Hopefully yours will be around the £30 mark like others I've paid.


Sorry, I know you pay what is needed but my dog is not ill and I simply don't have that much. I have just had to pay £600 that I still owed for his x-rays.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, I know you pay what is needed but my dog is not ill and I simply don't have that much. I have just had to pay £600 that I still owed for his x-rays.


Aww I know what you mean, vets cost a fortune at times  My boy has regular bloods...

Thankfully I just pay the excess, insurance pay the vet direct.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

mine was only £80 fot thyroid test


----------

